# Rigid foam board under carpet?



## jenjencali (Dec 19, 2010)

My husband and i are in the process of purchasing a house. When we did the walk through we found a small section of the carpet in the closet missing. This was great for us since we were curious if there was hardwood under that white carpet. With a dog and  a cat it would bed impossible to keep clean and I love the look and feel of hardwood. Lo and behold, beautiful dark hardwood floors! Upon closer examination there does not seem to be the traditional carpet padding under the carpets. There is some sort of rigid foam board that is 1/4 inch or so in height possibly less. Here are my questions since I can't find the product in my searches.

1. is this peel and stick or nailed in?
2. If peel and stick how the heck would I remove it without damaging the beautiful hardwood underneath ?
3. The contractor we are purchasing from is more than a little shady so did he even use the right product or is it manufactured for a different application ?

Any help is greatly appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## handyguys (Dec 23, 2010)

It could just be a type of pad. I have seen some that look like foam board but are flexible. Most likely it can be removed. It may have some staples in it but should remove easily. Pray it isnt glued or something dumb like that. i would say go for it.

Recently we did a show where we talked about an easy technique for refinishing hardwood floors that are not in too bad of shape. Maybe give it a listen if ya want.

Its here Old hardwood floors, repair and refinishing


----------

